# Recruiter told me something I’m taking with a grain of salt



## franksgolfcarts (May 18, 2020)

Hello Marines,

So my recruiter told me that very recently they added a process where you could directly enlist into MARSOC (as in, like an option 40 where you are guaranteed a shot at RASP). While I can find ZERO information backing this up, I kind of believe him because he said “it will be the first time I’ve done it, so it will be a learning curve for both of us”. Can anyone give any info on if this is true? Or some information/catches he might be holding back (for example, maybe to do this I need to be prior service however idk why he wouldn’t include this since he knows I’m not...)

anyways, any information is appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## LimaPanther (May 19, 2020)

This I have never heard of. Of course I was before MARSOC came about but do see a number of them at LeJeune each June. My understanding from them is that you have to be at least a CPL or LCPL on the promotion list to apply. There is no direct enlistment into MARSOC. You can't even enlist for Force Recon. As I heard one say, "If you can't swim like a fish, run like the wind, and fight like a wolverine already, don't bother trying."


----------



## franksgolfcarts (May 19, 2020)

Yeah, should I give up on giving him a chance? I texted him about it today to see what he said I’ll post the response once he replies. I want to believe him because I just find it hard to believe that he would straight up bullshit that hard.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 19, 2020)

franksgolfcarts said:


> I want to believe him because I just find it hard to believe that he would straight up bullshit that hard.


They count on that.


----------



## LimaPanther (May 19, 2020)

franksgolfcarts said:


> Yeah, should I give up on giving him a chance? I texted him about it today to see what he said I’ll post the response once he replies. I want to believe him because I just find it hard to believe that he would straight up bullshit that hard.


  Why not go the UZ Option. Go through the Recon pipeline. If you make it through then you will be able to get the basics out of the way such as jump school and combat swimmer. Each BN has 3 small companies plus Force Company. If you can't make it through the pipeline then there is no way you would make it into MARSOC.


----------



## franksgolfcarts (May 20, 2020)

LimaPanther said:


> Why not go the UZ Option. Go through the Recon pipeline. If you make it through then you will be able to get the basics out of the way such as jump school and combat swimmer. Each BN has 3 small companies plus Force Company. If you can't make it through the pipeline then there is no way you would make it into MARSOC.



that is definitely an option I am considering, however I’m just trying to explore all possibilities. I’ve heard MARSOC gets better funding because they are under SOCOM+ get more missions, so that makes them attractive in my mind. Obviously becoming recon or MARSOC is very very hard, not trying to act like I am worthy of either.


----------



## LimaPanther (May 20, 2020)

Info I have, and I could be wrong, is that to apply to MARSOC you have to be at least a CPL or a LCPL on orders to be promoted as I posted above. This eliminates civilians trying to enlist for this. That is like saying you want to enlist for Delta or 6 (DEVGRP).  This means you will have to have, at least, 3 or 4 years active. Money should be the least thing to think about being with a SpecOps unit.


----------



## Kaldak (May 20, 2020)

@Hillclimb anything to dispel?


----------



## franksgolfcarts (May 21, 2020)

LimaPanther said:


> Info I have, and I could be wrong, is that to apply to MARSOC you have to be at least a CPL or a LCPL on orders to be promoted as I posted above. This eliminates civilians trying to enlist for this. That is like saying you want to enlist for Delta or 6 (DEVGRP).  This means you will have to have, at least, 3 or 4 years active. Money should be the least thing to think about being with a SpecOps unit.



Talked to my recruiter yesterday, he did a full 180 and took it back. However he is still claiming if I’m lucky I can get a spot at MARSOC right after bootcamp but that doesn’t really mean anything to me even if it is true. Can I ask why money is the last thing I should think about? If two groups seem to be similar but one gets allocated more funds, why can’t that be something I think about? <- this is coming off as me arguing, genuinely asking.

Thanks!


----------



## LimaPanther (May 21, 2020)

I believe this site should answer most questions. Marine Raider Recruiting


----------



## Kaldak (May 22, 2020)

Key point on the site "...the first step is to become an active duty Marine"


----------



## BloodStripe (May 22, 2020)

LimaPanther said:


> If you can't make it through the pipeline then there is no way you would make it into MARSOC.



This is not entirely true. I know someone who failed BRC but was a Raider.


----------



## Hacksaw0621 (May 22, 2020)

You got lied to, become a Marine pick up Cpl then drop a MARSOC package to go to A&S


----------

